# Black Audi RS6



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Evening everyone,

Didn't post this as I have not had the time. This was a friends RS6 I done back in August for him!

This thing is a monster, lowered and wheel spacers to make it look wider, as if it needed that! Akrapovic exhaust system and remap currently running at 750bhp.

The car was in a half decent condition, I told him I would give it a full decon and pre-wax cleanser polish by machine before a nice coat of AutoGlym UHD Wax.

So before:



















The I gave the wheels a wash using AutoGlanz Primo, Adam's Tyre & Rubber Cleaner, EZ Wheel Brush, Tuf Tyre Brush and a detailing brush.



















Then onto the Pre-Wash stage... Carbon Collective Ultimus through my MTM Hydro Snow Cannon. This was left to dwell for around 5 minutes!














































The car was then washed using AutoGlanz Pure before being rinsed.

It was then sprayed with AutoGlanz Blood Tonic and rinsed thoroughly again then AutoGlanz SpaTar was sprayed to the lower half of the car before being rinsed thoroughly again.

It was clayed using the Carbon Collective Clay block, I absolutely love this, so easy to use and yet so effective.

Rinsed and dried before getting the Rupes out.

Mitchell & King Pre-Wax Cleanser using White Lake Country Pads!

it was then Waxed using AutoGlym UDH.










The Glass was cleaned using Nilco glass cleaner and finally the tyres dressed with AutoGlanz Trim Reaper.

Unfortunately just as I was finishing it started to rain slightly. He was delighted with it!























































Thanks for reading!
Rob


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Beast. Nice work..


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

That is a beast!

Top job mate! :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Love these things! 

It looks lovely


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks Great!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The only car you'll ever need. Absolutely gorgeous. Great job!!

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ateca71 (Oct 15, 2019)

Shame front number plates are a legal requirement. My ocd is telling me that plate needs to go in the bin as it’s the only white part on the front and it distracts from the awesome front on the RS6.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

lovely


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

Absolute monster of a car. Very nice.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice indeed and looks like you've done a cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Beautiful! I love those cars


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great job on a pure beast of a car:thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Amazing finish... the plate takes away from the overall look tho!!!


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

Great work and a lovely motor to work on!!!


----------



## Boxer (Feb 9, 2017)

great finish on one of my favourite ever cars!!!


----------



## inderjitbamra (Jun 16, 2017)

That car is nuts. Good job. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

What a machine


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Sweet looking beast


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

What an absolute beast!! Simple as that. If I could I'd have one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice work, looks great. Love an RS6


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

What a beast!! nice work on the RS6


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I know the owner of that car, nice work


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW.... :argie::devil:


----------

